# Micronutrients



## Zazuuuu (9 Aug 2020)

Hello, 

I am unable to find csm+b in my country, can I use this micronutrients instead? And the dose compared to csm would be the same?


----------



## Luketendo (9 Aug 2020)

I would be worried about the copper - others will know for certain I am sure.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (9 Aug 2020)

Here’s makeup of trace elements:
Fe 8.2% (EDTA Chelated)

Mn 1.82% (EDTA Chelated)

Zn 1.16% (EDTA Chelated)

B 1.05%

Cu 0.23% (EDTA Chelated)

Mo 0.15%

Personally, I wouldn’t use what you are suggesting.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Aug 2020)

Durgahee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am unable to find csm+b in my country, can I use this micronutrients instead? And the dose compared to csm would be the same? View attachment 152899



Not a bad product to use IMO also and Mg as well 

I would add about 5.0 grams per 0.5 litre (500ml) and dose 10ml per 50L tank water x3 per week if high tech tank


----------



## Zeus. (9 Aug 2020)

Luketendo said:


> I would be worried about the copper - others will know for certain I am sure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk



I think the Cu levels are acceptable.

Drinking water needs to be be below 2ppm Cu for it to be classed as safe to drink

A quick estimate of the Cu ppm it would yield from the dose I gave would be about 0.01 ppm Cu where APFUK gives about 0.002 ppm Cu weekly from a Cu 0.23% EDTA Chelate


----------



## dw1305 (9 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





Durgahee said:


> can I use this micronutrients instead?


I agree with the others the copper (Cu) is a bit high, but I wouldn't worry about it and I would use them. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Aug 2020)

Durgahee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am unable to find csm+b in my country, can I use this micronutrients instead? And the dose compared to csm would be the same? View attachment 152899


Hello, I agree with the others that this is a good product when used as mentioned by Zeus.
FYI CSM+B no longer exists as a branded product. It was simply chosen as a cheap hydroponic product alternative to the hideously expensive boutique fertilizer brand of the day (30 years or so ago). 
Any equivalent product could have been, and still can be used, as long as it provides the basic elements listed in sufficient amounts, which this product does. These are exactly the same components present in boutique brands of today, but which are present in much lower concentrations.

Cheers,


----------



## Zeus. (11 Aug 2020)

Durgahee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am unable to find csm+b in my country, can I use this micronutrients instead? And the dose compared to csm would be the same? View attachment 152899



We will be adding this product to the fert calculator 👍


----------



## Luketendo (12 Aug 2020)

Zeus. said:


> We will be adding this product to the fert calculator 👍



Hey I saw you mention it on another thread but wasn't completely clear - will you also be adding the full new ADA ferts line on there?


----------



## Zeus. (12 Aug 2020)

Luketendo said:


> Hey I saw you mention it on another thread but wasn't completely clear - will you also be adding the full new ADA ferts line on there?



Well @Hanuman has done such a fantastic job on the calculator, adding more products is quite easy now, we are adding D Wongs APT range ATM, so adding the ADA range shouldn't be a problem either. Do you have a link to the new ADA line up?
But we are keen to try and get as much added as possible for release, so once released we dont want to just keep adding more products for some time


----------



## Luketendo (12 Aug 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Well @Hanuman has done such a fantastic job on the calculator, adding more products is quite easy now, we are adding D Wongs APT range ATM, so adding the ADA range shouldn't be a problem either. Do you have a link to the new ADA line up?
> But we are keen to try and get as much added as possible for release, so once released we dont want to just keep adding more products for some time



Sounds great.

Here are the product labels.

https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/support/liquid/manuals/BRIGHTY_K_Label.pdf
https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/support/liquid/manuals/NEUTRAL_K_Label.pdf
https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/support/liquid/manuals/NITROGEN_Label.pdf
https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/support/liquid/manuals/MINERAL_Label.pdf
https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/support/liquid/manuals/IRON_Label_1.pdf

They are actually quite cheap in Australia and I only have a 60p size tank so I have been using them, and this lean dosing method is working relatively well. However, they are more than twice the price in the UK so when I eventually return and start up a tank I'd very much like to mix my own.


----------



## rebel (13 Aug 2020)

Luketendo said:


> They are actually quite cheap in Australia


It depends on your point of view. For me it will cost $25-30 per bottle roughly.


----------



## Luketendo (13 Aug 2020)

rebel said:


> It depends on your point of view. For me it will cost $25-30 per bottle roughly.


Aquaristic have or had most of them at $15. Aquarium Gallery recently had buy one get one free on some of them. Equivalent UK price is $35!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (13 Aug 2020)

Luketendo said:


> Aquaristic have or had most of them at $15


Not as bad as I thought! Good tip Thanks.

For your 60p an all-in-one would simplify dosing though.


----------



## Luketendo (13 Aug 2020)

rebel said:


> Not as bad as I thought! Good tip Thanks.
> 
> For your 60p an all-in-one would simply dosing though.


Yeah probably would have been fine but I just didn't really bother looking past the ADA stuff at first. I think I also prefer to try the lean dosing method first which ADA is better for vs one fert that has everything.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanuman (13 Aug 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Well @Hanuman has done such a fantastic job on the calculator, adding more products is quite easy now, we are adding D Wongs APT range ATM, so adding the ADA range shouldn't be a problem either. Do you have a link to the new ADA line up?
> But we are keen to try and get as much added as possible for release, so once released we dont want to just keep adding more products for some time


The 'fantasticness' of the job will be something left to the end users to decide. 
In the meantime I will go back delve into making the job as fantastic as possible.


----------



## Hanuman (13 Aug 2020)

Durgahee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am unable to find csm+b in my country, can I use this micronutrients instead? And the dose compared to csm would be the same?



If possible please provide a purchase link to his product so we can also incorporate price in the upcoming calculator. If you don't have a link because you saw the product in a shop, please provide price and volume content.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





Luketendo said:


> I think I also prefer to try the lean dosing method first which ADA is better for vs one fert that has everything.


To be honest using dry salts makes it much easier to tailor a fertiliser regime to your individual needs. 

I use lean dosing, because I'm not interested in "optimal plant growth", I just want "some plant growth".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Luketendo (13 Aug 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, To be honest using dry salts makes it much easier to tailor a fertiliser regime to your individual needs.
> 
> I use lean dosing, because I'm not interested in "optimal plant growth", I just want "some plant growth".
> 
> cheers Darrel


Yeah I guess it depends how many different solutions you want to make as well. ADA will do me until I leave Australia next year then I'll get back into the dry ferts.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

